# ISIS comeback?



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Seems ISIS is still recruiting in the Philippines and DU30 is asking for outside assistance.

Report: Islamic State Using Stolen Cash, Gold, and Jewelry to Recruit in the Philippines


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Don't really think this is a comeback but still an ongoing campaign for the Phil Govt to contend with. The need to extend the Martial Law in that area needs to be addressed or it will just keep on. The Govt has to proceed until the evil is killed off, it is the only thing they understand.

Fred


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> Don't really think this is a comeback but still an ongoing campaign for the Phil Govt to contend with. The need to extend the Martial Law in that area needs to be addressed or it will just keep on. The Govt has to proceed until the evil is killed off, it is the only thing they understand.
> 
> Fred


Totally agree Fred, no matter where these types gather, it is only for one thing - to cause trouble and devastation. They only know one thing, kill all 'infidels' - so there is only one answer - use the same rules.


----------

